# male/female Calvus?



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to tell if a Calvus is male or female?

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

At what size?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

hard to sex juvenile Calvus, even by venting. Their pairing activity happens, ime, so quickly as adults that it works itself out either by aggression or vice versa.

The bigger they get the easier it is to discern by shape. Young calvus can be judged by size if tey are the same age but venting at 2 years is the sure fire way.

That being said I almost never vent my Calvus. When they're adults (2-3inches and at least 2 years old), after a good feeding, close examination of their breeding tubes will show that the male's tube protrudes from the bottom of the fish in a straight down fashion whereas the female's tube protrudes down at a diagonal angle toward the anus.


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Fogolhund and Biog.

He is about 2.5". The breeding tube appears to be pointing diagonal to the rear instead of directly down.

I'll wait until he/she gets a little bigger and decide if I want to get another one of the opposite sex.

Thanks again


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully you have a female b/c finding a male calvus for sale is much easier


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

2.5 inches is absolutely an adult and is large to vent with accuracy. My problem with venting is that I never quite trust myself...

nevertheless, this might help.



















Since I keep MANY Calvus in groups and pairs and growouts, I usually drop a proven male in a tank which I am suspect of sex (I, of course don't do this often as there is no need since they're usually raised in groups but, just occasionally, friends will buy an odd number of my fry and I'm left with one or two I can't decide about  )

If you have friends with proven males, that will let you borrow him :-? , adding a male will tell you real quick what you've got. Also at 2.5 inches, the head shape, top thickness, ventral fin length and coloring (Depending on substrate) can all be factors. If you have a picture of him/her, preferably a profile shot just after feeding  perhaps I can help you in sexing this fish


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

remember, on these fish and every other one I can think of, the first opening is the anus (top) and is barely viewable in mature adults.

The female's vent, as you can see, appears larger and is, therefore, closer to the anus. In mature fish which have never laid eggs the female's vent will not be this large, however it will still appear larger than a male's and closer to the anus (I'm sure they're the same distance but her size makes it look closer).

Venting is tough as it is but it's even harder with only one fish of the same species. If I have a difficult time discerning the anus at all, meaning that it appears engulfed even somewhat by the vent, then I will assume the fish is female.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll try to take and post some pictures. Mine is much more protruded than the one you show here. As if it's a he with a ...thing... ;-)

Anyway, picture is coming later tonight.

Thanks much for helping.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

That's why I suggest feeding them well before examining. It tends to make it stick out more. those fish were also vented out of water. If he could talk he might say "I wasn't in the pool!" :lol:


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

Here he (I'll call it he for now) is. Sorry if the picture is not clear, but I think you can see his belly. I tried to get closer but he runs away.

First picture can't really see his belly, but in second one, I circle the "thing" in red.



















If this is not clear, I'll try to take some more pics when he is venturing out next time. He is staying inside his house now and does not want to get out... ;-)

Thanks


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is not a calvus but Altolamprologus Compressiceps yellow, and a nice one!
It looks like a "He" at first glance but hard to tell without a full profile or more  .

If, by some miracle, it is a Calvus I'll say it's a boy based on the jaw alone. It actually looks quite feminine as a Comp but the jaw is pretty masculine so I'm sticking to "It's a boy" until I see more. You might seek out an adult female Yellow Compressiceps. If you can find one you should buy it anyway as any male comp will take a harem if it's presented.


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks again BioG.

I bought him from a local guy and was told he is a yellow head Calvus... ;-)

Whatever he is, he is a good looking and peaceful fish. He stays in his cave most of the time and only ventures out when the filter is turned off at feeding time or when I approach the tank looking for him... ;-)

Yeah, I'll see if I can get a couple more of his kind and see how well they get along and perhaps some babies later...

Thanks.


----------

